# What do I need to go back to 3.1f?



## TomF (Apr 13, 2001)

I've pretty much had it with 6.3a because I've experienced the audio dropouts, rebooting, instability and general flakiness. With no idea when DirecTV will fix the problems that it caused, I would like to go back to 3.15.f and then keep the HR10 unplugged.

Problem is, even though I occasionally read through the TiVo Upgrade and TiVo Underground forums, I really don't know the exact steps that would be required. I know that this isn't the proper forum to discuss this, but It seems likely that other people are also contemplating this. If someone could post some links (or PM me) that outline the process, I'd appreciate it. Or, if someone would like to start a new thread in the appropriate forum and post the link to it, that might be even better. 

I also have some other questions that are specific to reverting to 3.1.5f:
Should I just replace the primary drive with a new one with a 3.1.5f image? Is this the time to install a larger primary drive? Or should I just wipe the current drive and re-image it with 3.1.5f? Where do I get a 3.1.5f image? Will I lose all of my recorded programs, SPs, WLs, etc.? Any help and/or suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## rx3 (Oct 11, 2006)

TomF said:


> I've pretty much had it with 6.3a because I've experienced the audio dropouts, rebooting, instability and general flakiness. With no idea when DirecTV will fix the problems that it caused, I would like to go back to 3.1f and then keep the HR10 unplugged.
> 
> Problem is, even though I occasionally read through the TiVo Upgrade and TiVo Underground forums, I really don't know the exact steps that would be required. I know that this isn't the proper forum to discuss this, but It seems likely that other people are also contemplating this. If someone could post some links (or PM me) that outline the process, I'd appreciate it. Or, if someone would like to start a new thread in the appropriate forum and post the link to it, that might be even better.
> 
> ...


Good questions. I'm also very interested in this. Anyone?


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

This will reimage your drive InstantCake


----------



## videojanitor (Dec 21, 2001)

hiker said:


> This will reimage your drive InstantCake


How do you know what software version you will get with that image??


----------



## videojanitor (Dec 21, 2001)

I am far from an expert on this, but I have *done* it, so I guess that counts for something. I followed the instructions that can be found here:

http://tivo.upgrade-instructions.com/

Basically, it went like this:

1. Removed drive from the HR10, connected it to the IDE chain in a PC.

2. Booted to Linux CD created by following the above link.

3. Followed instructions to make a backup of TiVo drive (this was BEFORE 6.3 was installed).

4. Put drive back into HR10.

5. After 6.3 arrived, I experienced the audio dropouts.

6. Removed drive from HR10, connected to PC again.

7. Booted to Linux CD.

8. Followed instructions to restore the backup made in step 3.

9. Put drive back in HR10. It was back to 3.1.5f. No more dropouts.

The downside: Lost recordings (knew it would happen, so I waited until I had watched everything that was important, and dubbed some stuff off to DVD). All settings remained intact (SPs, To-Do List, Channels, etc.).

As to whether or not you want to replace your current drive with a new one or something larger, that's a personal choice. If you find that you're always running low on space, then this would be a good time.

Since you don't have a backup, you can skip the first five steps above. You just need a 3.1.5f image. "Instant Cake" is suggested by many -- I've never tried that, but assuming they have 3.1.5f available, it sounds like a good deal for $20. You will not retain any of your settings though, since you will be restoring their image, and not a backup of your own drive. Essentially, you're starting over from scratch.


----------



## PhysicalPresence (Jun 24, 2006)

What happens after I re-image 3.15f back onto my hard drive? Is there something I can do so 6.3a doesn't install again? These dropouts are killing me.


----------



## videojanitor (Dec 21, 2001)

Just don't connect the phone line. 6.3 will very likely download to the drive, but unless the phone call activates the install, it's harmless.


----------



## BruceShultes (Oct 2, 2006)

As of one month ago, when I purchased the "Instant Cake" image, it was 3.1.5f. The image also contained the slices for 6.3 on another partition so that you could upgrade it to 6.3 if you wished. 

I believe the current version of "Instant Cake" is still 3.1.5f, but now includes the 6.3a slices. 

If you want to perform the upgrade to either 6.3 or 6.3a you will also need the "PTVNet" image and the "slicer". The advantage to this is that it allows you to connect to your D* box via telnet and sets a flag that prevents the box from performing any updates on it's own.

If your are going to pull the drive to re-install 3.1.5f anyway, now is the time to consider using a larger drive.


----------



## PhysicalPresence (Jun 24, 2006)

At the Instantcake site, when I click on the download for the HR10-250, it gives me the option of a standard edition (1.1) or the Special Edition (1.2). Does anyone know what the difference is between the two?


----------



## videojanitor (Dec 21, 2001)

I was going to ask the same question.


----------



## Mr. Bill (Jan 18, 2006)

You know, all of this would not be necessary if D* would simply acknowledge their mistake and roll back everyone to version 3. It's a computer, they don't own it, and they pushed faulty software on it without permission. A person should be able to keep the system software of their choosing, on their computer-TiVo, esp. with buggy stuff like this.

Can you imagine what an uproar there would be if Microsoft pushed a new version of XP on to you and it screwed up your PC?

I smell a class action suit if something does not change quickly.


----------



## altan (Jan 5, 2003)

Is there a link to a 3.1.5f image somewhere? While I think it's great that InstantCake exists, I only want the 3.1.5f image --- not whatever else they are offering. I DON'T want a link to a "free" InstantCake, just a link to an image of 3.1.5f (that I feel I already own/licensed). 

Sure, I should have backed up my HR10-250 in retrospect, but I didn't expect DTV/Tivo to botch this one so badly (and my Tivo isn't hacked)

... Altan


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

altan said:


> Is there a link to a 3.1.5f image somewhere? While I think it's great that InstantCake exists, I only want the 3.1.5f image --- not whatever else they are offering. I DON'T want a link to a "free" InstantCake, just a link to an image of 3.1.5f (that I feel I already own/licensed).
> 
> Sure, I should have backed up my HR10-250 in retrospect, but I didn't expect DTV/Tivo to botch this one so badly (and my Tivo isn't hacked)
> 
> ... Altan


AFAIK it is not legal to post or link to Tivo software images. PTVUpgrade has permission from Tivo, but none of us does.


----------



## DeWitt (Jun 30, 2004)

altan said:


> Is there a link to a 3.1.5f image somewhere? While I think it's great that InstantCake exists, I only want the 3.1.5f image --- not whatever else they are offering. I DON'T want a link to a "free" InstantCake, just a link to an image of 3.1.5f (that I feel I already own/licensed).
> 
> Sure, I should have backed up my HR10-250 in retrospect, but I didn't expect DTV/Tivo to botch this one so badly (and my Tivo isn't hacked)
> 
> ... Altan


Instant Cake is just a 3.15f image and a script to install it. All of the "upgrades" are add ons.

After running instant cake you have a clean 3.15f machine just as if you bought a new machine.

The Instant Cake process only took me about 20 minutes altogether. After that of course you have to go back through guided setup.

Look at the $20 as a fee for not making a backup yourself.


----------



## Billy66 (Dec 15, 2003)

Mr. Bill said:


> I smell a class action suit if something does not change quickly.




All this forum has been for the last year is Where's 6.2, we need 6.2, DTV stinks because they won't let TiVo give us 6.2. Now they do and you *****. But you don't assign any blame to Tivo even though they wrote the code.

If you want to roll it back, just do it and shut up. Acting like you have a lawsuit in your hands is silly. Grow up already.


----------



## rx3 (Oct 11, 2006)

Mr. Bill said:


> You know, all of this would not be necessary if D* would simply acknowledge their mistake and roll back everyone to version 3. It's a computer, they don't own it, and they pushed faulty software on it without permission. A person should be able to keep the system software of their choosing, on their computer-TiVo, esp. with buggy stuff like this.
> 
> Can you imagine what an uproar there would be if Microsoft pushed a new version of XP on to you and it screwed up your PC?
> 
> I smell a class action suit if something does not change quickly.


These are my exact thoughts! The way I see it, it's my HR10-250 that I paid $860 for and they have no right to put their software on it at their will. I don't care what the fine print says in their BS agreements.

They totally butchered my box and I'm seriously thinking about filing a suit in small claims court against DTV. I've done it before with Toyota, Pioneer, Clarion and have never lost a case because I'll only file if I feel I have a good case. And, this certainly feels like a good case.

Sorry if i sound harsh but, I'm so pissed at this situation.


----------



## videojanitor (Dec 21, 2001)

cheer said:


> AFAIK it is not legal to post or link to Tivo software images. PTVUpgrade has permission from Tivo, but none of us does.


Uh-oh -- does that mean I could potentially get into hot water for offering people a copy of my image? I'd better take down all references to that for now just to be safe ...


----------



## Billy66 (Dec 15, 2003)

rx3 said:


> I don't care what the fine print says in their BS agreements.


You should, when you accept service, it becomes *your* agreement too.


----------



## doug25 (Oct 4, 2005)

My HR10-250 has not been upgraded! It's still on 3.1f....Sounds like I should keep it this way. Any way to prevent the upgrade from happening? Thanks!


----------



## Billy66 (Dec 15, 2003)

Keep the phone unplugged or hack it to install fakecall.tcl.

Xaa


----------



## rx3 (Oct 11, 2006)

Billy66 said:


> You should, when you accept service, it becomes *your* agreement too.


Not necessarily. It's up to a judge or jury. It's kinda like shopping centers that post signs in their lots and say they are not responsible for what happens in the lot. Bull. Notice I said "kinda". You have to also remember that judges also have DTV and if your lucky, you'll get one to hear your case.


----------



## Billy66 (Dec 15, 2003)




----------



## Mr. Bill (Jan 18, 2006)

Billy66 said:


> All this forum has been for the last year is Where's 6.2, we need 6.2, DTV stinks because they won't let TiVo give us 6.2. Now they do and you *****. But you don't assign any blame to Tivo even though they wrote the code.
> 
> If you want to roll it back, just do it and shut up. Acting like you have a lawsuit in your hands is silly. Grow up already.


Yo, Billy Boy.... it's 6.*3*, yo! If you want to get all hot and bothered and start flaming people, at least get your facts straight.

And, Tivo didn't send the install.


----------



## Billy66 (Dec 15, 2003)

Mr. Bill said:


> Yo, Billy Boy.... it's 6.*3*, yo! If you want to get all hot and bothered and start flaming people, at least get your facts straight.
> 
> And, Tivo didn't send the install.


Mr. Billy Boy Mr. Billy Boy. Are you new here?

It was 6.2 when everyone was clamoring that they wanted it and it was TiVo they claimed "really wanted us to have it but DTV wouldn't let them." Now we get it and it stinks. TiVo wrote it.

Anyway, here's a link.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=240294


----------



## bwaldron (Mar 16, 2003)

Yep, Tivo wrote it. But DirecTV authorized its distribution--w/o proper testing, as it turns out. Neither party is blameless.

And sure, people were asking for a speed enhancement similar to 6.2 on the SD units. I don't think, however, they were asking for new bugs to be introduced. There's a reasonable expectation that beta testing would uncover any serious issues.


----------



## Billy66 (Dec 15, 2003)

My point is be careful what you wish for....


----------



## bwaldron (Mar 16, 2003)

Billy66 said:


> My point is be careful what you wish for....


Oh yeah, definitely. That's why my phone line is unplugged and I'm running 3.1.5f.


----------



## kcmurphy88 (Jul 5, 2003)

bwaldron said:


> Oh yeah, definitely. That's why my phone line is unplugged and I'm running 3.1.5f.


I'll point out that the last version _was_ 3.1.5f. I imagine 3.1.5a-e had problems, too.


----------



## bwaldron (Mar 16, 2003)

kcmurphy88 said:


> I'll point out that the last version _was_ 3.1.5f. I imagine 3.1.5a-e had problems, too.


Not sure what you're getting at 

I know 3.1.5f was the last version (though I personally had no issues with 3.1.5e, I assume they updated for a reason).

I had _big _problems with 6.3a, which is why I reverted back. Now I'm back to trouble-free, albeit slow, operation.


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

videojanitor said:


> How do you know what software version you will get with that image??


In general, take a look at the release notes for that information. Specifically, the version in question does come with 3.1.5f; there is no 6.3 version available because we are not comfortable with any version of 6.3 that has been released, to date.


----------



## videojanitor (Dec 21, 2001)

tivoupgrade said:


> there is no 6.3 version available because we are not comfortable with any version of 6.3 that has been released, to date.


Amen to that! Thanks for the info.


----------



## stim (Jan 10, 2002)

rx3 said:


> These are my exact thoughts! The way I see it, it's my HR10-250 that I paid $860 for and they have no right to put their software on it at their will. I don't care what the fine print says in their BS agreements.
> 
> They totally butchered my box and I'm seriously thinking about filing a suit in small claims court against DTV. I've done it before with Toyota, Pioneer, Clarion and have never lost a case because I'll only file if I feel I have a good case. And, this certainly feels like a good case.
> 
> Sorry if i sound harsh but, I'm so pissed at this situation.


Your face is my case.

Sorry... That is the first thing that came to mind when reading your post.  I must be lucky because my receiver is working just fine. 

BTW thanks for helping to make Toyota, Pioneer, and Clarion products more expensive with your frivolous lawsuits.


----------

